
Go 1.8 Beta 1 is released - pella
https://beta.golang.org/doc/go1.8
======
pella
Golang-announce [https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/golang-
announce/Wgv6...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/golang-
announce/Wgv6NGcntlQ)

"It is important that we find bugs _before_ issuing a release candidate. The
release candidate is planned for the first week of January. Your help in
testing this beta is invaluable."

Download:
[https://golang.org/dl/#go1.8beta1](https://golang.org/dl/#go1.8beta1)

------
bigato
The most impressive change is:

"Garbage collection pauses should be significantly shorter than they were in
Go 1.7, usually under 100 microseconds and often as low as 10 microseconds.
[...] More work remains for Go 1.9.".

